# Where to buy the garden peat moss for SA dwarf cichlids tank?



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

As the title I am wondering where did you guys get the garden peat moss or sphagnum moss for your SA dwarf cichlid or SA cichlid tank?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

andy said:


> As the title I am wondering where did you guys get the garden peat moss or sphagnum moss for your SA dwarf cichlid or SA cichlid tank?


You can get large bulk packages in most garden stores, but if you're interested, I do have a 2-3 cubic feet compressed package that I used to lower ph in a tank full of cryptocorynes. I'm no longer keeping them or in need of it immediately, so you can purchase big or small amounts from me if you're close.


----------

